# Como probar un 7426 7406 y 7407



## psyrotz (Sep 8, 2007)

hola soy muy nuevo en esto y muy inexperto, y en la escuela me pidieron que probara los siguientes dispositivos:

7416
7406
7407

y no tengo  la menor idea de como probarlos, si alguien me pudiera ayudar eh estado leyendo y no eh encontrado nada...

un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

Armate un circuito con protoboard, led, resistencias e interruptores para verificar la tabla de salidas-entradas de los IC

El 7407 y el 7406 son faciles, el otro es un problema. Estas seguro que te dijeron ESE integrado (7416)?

Las tablas de señal te las bajas de las hojas de datos de los IC´S


http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/37/334289_DS.pdf
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/37/338660_DS.pdf
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/320/337859_DS.pdf


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 8, 2007)

ok gracias, si los que tengo que probar son uno open colector, un tri state, y el schmidt trigger


----------

